# Toro Greensmower 3150Q Triplex



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

She just showed up from Florida - they wanted to deliver on Monday but told them ill be right down and pick her up today!! Had to pretty much cut the entire pallet off to get it off the trailer..... which was a pain!!

Some specs, its a 2008 with 1500Hrs, 11 Blade DPA reels with groomers, also bought a set of vertical reels will have more pics to come!!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very Nice!!! It was definitely packaged well!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, congratulations! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Merry Christmas! I love it (and that trailer, too).


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

:shock: Looks awesome MrMeaner. I need a triplex in my life


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Few more pictures and first impressions - the mower came on a big crate which you can see in the earlier pictures. it took over an hour to get it off the trailer. I basically dismantled the crate from around and underneath the mower since I had no way to lift it. Ended up using a saws-all to cut enough of the pallet off and drive the unit off the trailer.

My other triplex does not have power steering but this one does and maneuvers very easily around the yard. The reels came setup to cut at about .400" not totally sure because my digital gauges battery died. One thing I noticed is the reels are not nearly as heavy as my other Triplex and they are greenmower reels are bobbing and leaving a washboard finish in other that level, or thick grass spots. I spent time taking off the reels and putting the verticutters reels on only to find out the threaded pulling arms are too short for me to use them properly. So unfortunately di not get to use them yet.

Anyway looking forward getting that fixed and verticuting the yard soon. Hopefully will help with the bobbing issue, Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very Nice!

I'm surprised how much the cutting heads look like the one on my Flex21! I guess that shouldn't be much of a shocker....

What's the HOC range on that unit?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I'm surprised how much the cutting heads look like the one on my Flex21! I guess that shouldn't be much of a shocker....
> 
> What's the HOC range on that unit?


I think the cutting unit on my JD220E is the same QA5 cutting unit that John Deere uses on some of their riders like the 2500E.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I'm surprised how much the cutting heads look like the one on my Flex21! I guess that shouldn't be much of a shocker....
> 
> What's the HOC range on that unit?


Basically those models can go very low down to around .100" if using a tournament or micro bedknife and 14 blade reel and what rollers are used. I believe they have optional fairway bedknife and high cut rollers which allow it to go up too 1.00"

Mine came with 11 blade reels but not sure what bedknife, but its pretty thin and delicate looking compared to my other mower. The way its set up now Toro only recommends cutting up to about a 1/2" - which I may need to adjust the frequency of ciip. I am waiting to verticut the yard and test the unit more. Its just starting to warm up around here so will be interesting testing HOC this year with the new mower

So since this mower came with the groomer attachment, the reel pull arms were too short to use the verticutter units. I had to order some pull arm extensions. The lifting arm that catches the top reel hoop does not pick up the vertical reels. Arrgh.. Anyway got them ordered yesterday from RRproducts.com(another cool golf supply website BTW) They have tons of stuff including OEM parts for Toro, JD and Jacobson mowers once this come in i plan on verticutting the whole yard in two directions and pick up all the trash with my Walker mower. This should thin out the thick canopy mat I have all over the yard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like a great plan - anxious to follow your progress!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice!
> ...


I think they must be very similar with the exception of a few parts changes. On the Toro 21 Flex the mower frame attached to the top of the reel itself. On the Greensmower the pull frame and grass basket holder sits out in front of the reel and there is a short metal arm that attache the frame to the both sides of front reel roller and just pulls it along the ground. Then a lifting arm picks it up on the turns and sets them back down for the next pass.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Redtenchu said:
> ...


Same here I think. The way the JD QA5 cutting unit attaches to the 220E walk chassis is different than the riders, but the cutting unit itself is pretty much the same. I've thought it would be cool to get my hands on a QA5 verticut unit and rework the mounting hardware so I could swap into my 220E.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

As I mentioned the other day the verticutter reels did not fit properly on the new mower. The mower the way it was setup with the groomer reels did not have long enough pull arms. I found some extensions on rrproducts.com along with buying a groomer gauge. which came in last night. Finally got a chance to hook up the verticut reels just in time for a rain storm to roll through....waited for the rain to subside and had to go our and test verticutting. Probably a bad idea being wet and all but was excited to see them working, They obvious work great but made a huge wet grassy mess. Thinking I am just going to wait until this weekend and let everything dry out and verticut the whole yard two ways. 
We are about 50% greened up around here now.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Couple pics after testing the verticutters last night


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Question. A lot of verticutters use a counter rotating cutting action. Does this unit have the option to invert the action of the reel or is it standard?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

They basically spin the same direction the mowing reel would spin - so they are spinning forward, down into the turf and the debris gets thrown out the top front while moving forward. I suppose depending on what your doing greens vs a lawn - you can add the grass baskets and catch a lot of the debris pulled up.

Technically I could make them spin backwards but not sure they were meant to be used that way. Triplex machines have a hydraulic manifold where you can flip a lever and can reverse the action of the reels making them spin backwards. Typically this is so you can back lap and sharpening the reels.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

So you have had the mower for almost a year now. I am seriously in the market for a triplex. whats your opinion ??


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> So you have had the mower for almost a year now. I am seriously in the market for a triplex. whats your opinion ??


Sorry for the delayed response TellyColman :lol:  , I love the mower but with 11 blade reels w/groomers that came with this mower and me having such thick Celebration bermuda it has a tough time cutting grass. I just don't think it has enough torque and power and heavy enough reels to cut bermuda at .400 or .500....its obviously and purposely made to cut golf greens at .250 and lower. On the same token, I did installed the verticut reels this week and did the yard in two directions. Pulled up a shit ton of material. Kinda did a spring scalp, verticut and clean up yesterday. Ended up with 14-95 gallon bags, half full of mostly dormant dead grass.

My Toro 2000D had has issues all of last year, have had two mechanics out to my house to fix it with no luck. I just bought a low hr Toro 3100d to replace it. 

Im going to have to get something and someone to load up the 2000d on my trailer and take it to my local dealer or golf course to get fixed and it not able to start the engine and load on a trailer since its all hydraulically driven

My plan now is to sell the Greensmower and the Reelmaster and just use the Toro 3100D and my Walker Mts-GHS for all my yard work until I sell my house. Plan on downsizing house a little and ton on the size lot I live on


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@MrMeaner I'd love to take the 2000D off your hands and I'm not too far if you are trying to get rid of it.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

jakemauldin said:


> @MrMeaner I'd love to take the 2000D off your hands and I'm not too far if you are trying to get rid of it.


Jake - I sent you a PM


----------

